# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Общие вопросы >  технологии CRM (Customer Relationship Management)

## sers

Конкуренция на рынках продаж товаров и услуг заставляет коммерческие компании все больше думать об удержании существующих поставщиков, усердно привлекать привлеченных, оптимизировать показатели работы снабженцев, рекламных агентов, управленцев. 

Для того чтобы внедрить это наиболее эффективно, следует автоматизировать учет клиентов, сделок с ними; автоматизировать маркетинговый анализ, обработку данных; развить инструменты прогнозирования и бюджетирования. 

Это повысит конкурентоспособность организации перед рынком за счет потери информации, своевременной маршрутизации заявок и обращений клиентов, уменьшения бюрократии и дублирования действий, а главное за счет уверенной, грамотной тактики и стратегии адаптацией лояльностью клиентов. 

В качестве агрегата по автоматизации указанных концепций CRM (Customer Relationship Management) целесообразнее использовать инструментальные модели, которые доступно и полностью настраиваются к задачам внедрения. 

Наиболее гибким, мощным, и в тоже время недорогим для внедрения инструментальным средством является Клиент-Коммуникатор – Конструктор для создания пользовательских конфигураций автоматизации коммерческого сектора компаний. Это очень мощная CRM-система, которая может быть легко адаптирована к вашим коммерческим задачам. 

Информация об успешных, реализованных внедрениях CRM-системы Клиент-Коммуникатор см. http://b-data.ru/poslednie-novosti/faeton.html 

«CRM (Customer Relationship Management)» 
http://www.management-magazine.ru

----------

